# Mechanische Tastatur , leise , brown Switches (?)



## Kusarr (4. Juli 2014)

hallo,

meine derzeitige Tastatur is ne Logitech K200

Das is ja nich das wahre schätz ich mal, auch wenn se bis jetz ihren job getan hat .. aber i-wie passt die nich zu meinem restsystem 

also muss ne neue tastatur her

- *mechanisch*
- *leise*
- laut neuster Umfrage, benutzen die meisten *brown-switches*, also schließ ich mal draus, dass die ganz gut sin (schreiben und gaming is ja bei denen ausgewogen)
- max Budget: *150€* +- so viel wies halt sein muss 
- *beleuchtet*! und das is wichtig! ^^
- *Makrotasten*
- nette gimmicks und so is immer gern gesehen
-- sowas wie Temp an so nem kleinen Display ablesen wäre zum Beispiel doch was nettes, muss aber nicht

PS: gibts überhaupt leise mech. Tastas?


----------



## Shizuki (4. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach die beste mech. Tastatur (Habe 4 verschiedene getestet), wäre die Logitech G710+.

Tastatur G710+ Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Logitech

Meiner Meinung nach sehr leise für eine mechanische Tastatur (nichts destotrotz hörbar), aber genau das liebe ich an mechanischen Tastaturen. 

Kannst sie dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Kusarr (5. Juli 2014)

danke shizuki, is schon mal notiert 

Wäre aber dennoch froh auf weitere Meinungen, egal ob andere Vorschläge oder Befürwortungen zur G710+


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Juli 2014)

Cherry MX-Board 3.0 
Warum: Ist super günstig (gibt sogar ne Handballenablage für 8€ bei amazon), sieht schick aus und tut vorallem den Job.
Von der G710+ hört man auf Amazon ab und an, dass die Tasten abbrechen sollen, kann dazu aber nix sagen, hab selber nur das MX-Board.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Juli 2014)

Logitech ist nicht so gut im allgemeinen. Da lieber eine cherry tastatur.

Mfg


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2014)

Roccat Ryos MK Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown, USB, DE (ROC-12-850-BN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Liegt nur leider etwas über dem Budget. Zu der Tastatur wird hier nicht so häufig geraten, da es bessere/hochwertigere mechanische Tastaturen gibt. Die Tastatur an sich ist etwas überteuert. Wenn man aber das Design mag und den Aufpreis zahlen möchte, dann macht man mit ihr nichts verkehrt. Die Treibersoftware ist meiner Meinung nach super.
Forenliebling ist unter anderem die Corsair Vengeance K70. Diese Tastatur gibts auch noch als K95 mit Makrotasten, roten Cherrys und weißer Beleuchtung. Sie ist vermutlich auch raus. Und wie gut/schlecht die beliegende Software ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Falls sie dir zu laut ist, kannst du O-Ringe kaufen und sie "unter" jede Taste machen. Dann wird die Tastatur etwas leiser, falls du die Tasten immer voll anschlägst. Neben der G710+ fällt mir da nicht mehr viel ein.
Falls du auf die Makrotasten verzichten kannst, wäre da noch folgende Tastatur: Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Brown, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Razer hat eigene mechanische Schalter entwickelt. Deren Razer orange entsprechen wohl den braunen Cherrys. Wie gut/schlecht die sind, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Eventuell kommt folgende Tastatur für dich in Frage: Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2014, USB, DE (RZ03-00386200-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Mit einem Display sieht es schelcht aus.


----------



## ebastler (6. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage, wie viel kosten die o-Ringe und wo gibt es die?
Oder kann man da n Standardmaß nehmen? Dann könnt ich einfach mal ne Hunderterpackung bei nem Laden hier kaufen und testen, wenns keinr Sondermaße sind.

Meine ist mir nicht zu laut, aber leiser tut auch nix^^

Mich würde interessieren, inwiefern die Ringe das Tippgefühl verändern...


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2014)

O-Ringe gibts hier:
Caseking: King Mod Noise Dampener für Cherry MX Keyboards - 125 Stück - Caseking

Persönliche Meinung zum Tippgefühl: Man merkt sie nur, wenn man die Taste voll bis auf die Bodenplatte anschlägt. Vorher merkt man logischerweise nichts davon. Und der Anschlag auf die Bodenplatte wird etwas weicher und weniger genau definiert, aber das ist nicht so störend. Du kannst ja mal die G710+ in einem Elektronikgeschäft deiner Wahl testen, da sind diese O-Ringe von Werk aus verbaut. 
Ich benutzt die Ryos MK Pro (brown) ohne O-Ringe, hatte aber mal die G710+ im Saturn ausprobiert.


----------



## Kusarr (6. Juli 2014)

mal ne frage zu vengeance K70: da müsst ich ja die MX-Brown kaufen oder? i-wie hab ich bei der tastatur grad probleme, das richtige modell zu finden. Und manchmal gibts bilder mit so rötlichen WASD-Tasten .. wie kann man das bekommen? Dazu gibts bei nem Händler au nie ne Auswahlmöglichkeit ... 

Bisher gefallen mir G710+ und das K70 am besten, muss mich nur noch entscheiden ^^"

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## SaPass (6. Juli 2014)

In diesem Fall würde ich dir zur Vengeance K70 raten. Die gibts mit roten, blauen und braunen Cherrys.
Vengeance K70 in Tastaturen mit Sprachversion: deutsch Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Farbe der Keycaps hat nichts mit den Schaltern zu tun. Den Unterschied siehst du bei du bei den folgenden drei Bildern (Quelle):  blau, braun und schwarz.

Es wird immer empfohlen, sich den Unterschied der vier üblichen Schalter (rot, blau, schwarz und braun) klar zu machen und alle Schalter vor dem Kauf auszuprobieren. Jeder hat da andere Vorlieben.


----------



## Kusarr (6. Juli 2014)

ich meine das hier: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/06/corsair-vengeance-k70-review/k70-5b.jpg

was sin das für tasten? Will die auch haben  
Liegen die als Extra dabei und man kann die drauf machen wenn man will?


----------



## SaPass (7. Juli 2014)

Laut Google gehören diese Tastenabdeckungen zum normalen Lieferumfang.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juli 2014)

Hab die K70 selber - diese roten Tasten sowie ein Greifer, um die gerade genutzten Tasten zu entfernen, liegen dabei. Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe, bekommst du welche für wasd, 1-6 und Pfeiltasten, wobei wasd und Pfeiltasten sogar an der Seite angeschrägt sind. Kann morgen Fotos machen, wenn du möchtest.

Diese roten Tasten sind aber zumindest für meine Wurstfinger sehr unbequem, sobald man was schreibt und nicht nur spielt, darum hab ich die am Ende wieder entfernt.


----------



## ich111 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde zur Func greifen, die bietet alles was man braucht: Beleuchtung, Medientasten und trotz des Preises sind die Tasten auf einer Metalplatte montiert


----------

